# Reflexology helping women with fertility issues.



## LeighMC (Aug 16, 2011)

HI all

I have been doing some research on alternative remedies for fertility-realted issues.
I am going to see an accupuncturist next week for my first treatment, after reading up so much about accupuncture.

I have also been reading (on this site and elsewhere) about reflexology for fertility. Here's the latest article:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html

Very interesting - and definitely worth a go, don't you think?

Leigh

/links


----------

